# Trolling Motor Electronics



## Solitude57 (Feb 16, 2015)

Need some advice, trying not to over kill/think this and waste money.

I fish Lake Erie for Walleye/Perch and inland lakes for Crappie. I currently have a Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp and was thinking of upgrading to a HDS 9 Gen 2 Touch with the LSS-2 Structure Scan, moving my Elite 7 Chirp to my Minnkota trolling motor. Will this be complete over kill? Do I really even need a unit on the trolling motor, especially if up grading to the HDS?

Thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## fishingmaniac (Apr 3, 2012)

I don't see why it would be overkill. I have 3 humminbird units all networked to my trolling motor. 1 in the bow. 2 at the helm. And with any luck I'll have a 4th this winter to mount in the stern. I'd say go for it sure does make life easier.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

definitely not over kill, right now I have 2 HDS units and have been considering a third.
It makes good sense to me.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

As everyone has said, it's not overkill at all. I would find it a very hard decision to make if I was told I could just use one. In fact ..... if I had to, I'd choose having the my depth finder at the bow with the transducer mounted on the trolling motor. 

As a bass fisherman, when I'm fishing I want to know what is directly below me. No guessing if I'm sitting on the weed line, or running the edge of a drop off. 

Bow and console depth finders ....... you bet !!!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Agree with everyone. One of the best setups I have had was two in the bow, one transducer in front, one in back. (One on the dash as well of course..)I could creep up to the break and was able to tell exactly where the boat was. No guessing. Front would be in 12, back in 18, perfect. Never lose my position even in the dead of night.


----------

